# Plymouth Reptile Club Meeting 30th September



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

*The Plymouth Reptile Club *​

The Plymouth Reptile Club meeting on Thursday the 30th of September 6:30pm to 8:30pm *Reptiles Welcome*​

*Location Of The Meeting*​

We have booked a private function room to have the meeting at the location for the meeting is ​

The Mutley Crown Pub​

9-11 Mutley Plain​

Plymouth​

Devon​

PL4 6JG
*Members *
People who have memberships to the Plymouth Reptile Club will be able to get into the meeting free of charge for any other people who would like to attend the meeting there is a small charge witch i have listed below 
Adults = £1.00
Children 10 to 16 = 50p
Under 10 = Free​

*Parking*

Parking is near the venue about a 2 minute walk the car park is located at Mutley Plain car park Napier Terrace / Ermington Terrace
*Membership *
The Plymouth Reptile Club is now taking membership information about the membership can be found on our website at 
Plymouth Reptile Club Membership​

*Website *
The Plymouth Reptile Club has it's own website and is located at 
Plymouth Reptile Club Home​

*Forum *
The Plymouth Reptile Club also hs its own forum witch is located at 
Plymouth Reptile Club - Index​


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Top Please


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

marked on the calendar and will be there : victory:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Only 3 days to go


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I would like to say thank you for all the people that came to the meeting today have a really nice evening and got to talk to some great people and saw a stunning gecko new thread soon for the next meeting


----------



## CrisisMajor (Sep 26, 2010)

Ohhh no I've only just heard about this...and I live on North Hill :S Dammit!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

CrisisMajor said:


> Ohhh no I've only just heard about this...and I live on North Hill :S Dammit!


 
Hi bud we have meeting each month i will have the date for the next meeting by the end of tomorrow : victory:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> I would like to say thank you for all the people that came to the meeting today have a really nice evening and got to talk to some great people and saw a stunning gecko new thread soon for the next meeting


bugger  
really wanted to come tonight but as you know I couldn't make it....... really peeved off now lol
Still always next month :2thumb:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> bugger
> really wanted to come tonight but as you know I couldn't make it....... really peeved off now lol
> Still always next month :2thumb:


Good evening SleepyD hope you are feeling a bit better it was a shame you couldt make it but will see you at the next meeting we are growing in numbers


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice to meet you all despite arriving late and missing most of it :blush:

Thanks for the compliment about my gecko too :2thumb:

Hopefully we'll catch you at the next one Sleepy. Hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Hey, my slings and Garters are way better than that Mossy thing:whistling2:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Sweetcorn said:


> Nice to meet you all despite arriving late and missing most of it :blush:
> 
> Thanks for the compliment about my gecko too :2thumb:
> 
> Hopefully we'll catch you at the next one Sleepy. Hope you're feeling better soon xx


Your more then welcome and that tiny avic was really nice my OH really liked the colour of it 

Hope to see you at the next meeting


----------

